# What "disorder" have you been accused of?



## IAmWhoAmI (Jun 23, 2010)

ADHD
Bipolar Depressive
Depression
General Anxiety Disorder
Social Anxiety Disorder
Insomnia

But this all comes from psychiatrists who are nothing but government approved drug dealers. So in their mind we all have something right?


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm not sure what "disorder" it would be (if it even could be called one), but my kindergarten teacher wanted to hold me back because I wasn't where I should be "socially". I also had to go to a special class type thing throughout grade school to help with this. I would pretty much be pulled out of class a couple times a week and get to go to a seperate room and play around lol...occasionally I could pick a person from class to bring with me. I guess this was supposed to help me become more sociable, but it didn't...I just thought I was pretty damn lucky I got to ditch boring class sometimes:laughing:


----------



## Hvalpen (Apr 1, 2010)

I've been accused of:
Psychotic
Narcissistic
weirdness
ADHD

I'm a compulsive liar, but only very mildly, it really comes and goes. I'm in a good time right now :happy: I'm also a mild kleptomaniac, and have been accused of these things many times.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

I've been "accused" of having bipolar disorder... which I actually have.


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

in fourth grade, i broke a window by punching it.. after that, my mom sent me to a psychiatrist, who told me i had depression (i don't) and put me on some anti-depressant that made me gain like 30 pounds... shit sux.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I was diagnosed with ADD when I was five, but at first I think they thought I was a sociopath or some kind of psycho because I drew a picture of a grave yard with blocks because it was Halloween and my friend did the same. They thought I was fixated on death. So when they took me to see a doctor, they realized that I had trouble paying attention, so they put on Ritalin.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Mercurius said:


> Basically, what I mean is: Has anyone ever asked if you're bipolar? Has anyone ever suggested you may have OCD? It doesn't matter at what wicked time it was in your life... Just go wild.
> 
> And remember: stereotypes suck and so do quick judgments.


I am like a Long Island Ice Tea of mental disorders. I have; bipolar disorder, ADHD, and Panic Disorder. IT'S GREAT!


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

3pnt1415926535897932384 said:


> ADD
> Caligynephobia (fear of beautiful women)
> Autism
> Asperger's
> ...


Are you an enneagram 6?


----------



## Midnight Rambler (Apr 17, 2010)

well, i haven't been diagnosed with anything, but called:

1. paranoid
2. Narcissist
3.strange
4.total nut case


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

freebird1839 said:


> well, i haven't been diagnosed with anything, but called:
> 
> 1. paranoid
> 2. *Narcissist*
> ...


Yep, I can definetly see that. Oh, and you forgot sociopath.


----------



## Midnight Rambler (Apr 17, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Yep, I can definitely see that. Oh, and you forgot sociopath.



Your right, definitely gotta add Sociopath! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

Hm, not officially diagnosed, but I have been called OCD.

and I think I might be >>. Cuz some of the things I feel I have to do compulsively are weird. Like touching a specific part of the stairs as I'm walking down. Or turning counter/clockwise as I'm walking (anxious feeling, somethings behind me?). Or another really weird one I can't explain...it's like an impression. I can feel letters/light/dots in my field of vision, and the same part of both my eyes have to feel that stimuli or I'll get anxious...same thing with my fingers. It's really weird. I don't even think I 'splained it right. I have no word for it D:


----------



## neptunesky (Dec 26, 2009)

OCD is certainly popular!

I've haven't been accused of anything really... been called a bit wacko, but that's it! 

but I do have an ICD (Impulse Control Disorder) which can be considered part of the OCD spectrum.


----------



## recordedbutterflies (May 4, 2010)

Quite a few people have asked me if I have generalized anxiety disorder or social anxiety disorder (it's quite possible I could have, I guess).
Also depression, and schizophrenia.
I have no idea why someone thought I was schizophrenic, I guess I'm just a bit... odd.
Also ADHD. Even I think I have it sometimes.


----------



## IllBeBach (Jun 11, 2010)

Well I have been accused and diagnosed with:

Severe Depressive Disorder
High Anxiety
Post Traumatic Stress Disorder
Central Auditory Processing Disorder


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Clinical depresssion, APD, and narcissism. 

So if I kill you because I think you are inferior to me, you can take consolation that I will likely feel very bad about it afterwards.

:crazy:


----------



## Daveman (May 16, 2010)

- mental retardation
-psychopath (specifially, the type of person who would shoot-up the school)
- strange person

I'm an introvert.


----------



## Lestroe (May 7, 2010)

Oh lets see...
+Narcissism
+Paranoia
+Psychopathic
+ADD
+OCD
+Asperger's Syndrome

The last one could account for all of the above, as I don't really have enough symptoms of the others to qualify.


----------



## Obstructions (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been asked if I was a victim of Munchhausen Syndrome. That was really weird small talk...


----------



## Cyanide (Jul 8, 2010)

Among other things, I've been accused of having OCD a lot. The most likely reason (or, rather, the only one I can really think of) is that when I see a plug socket switch turned on I'll turn it off, if possible. Because saving energy is clearly a sign of an anxiety disorder. I've also been accused of having ADD, which isn't totally unfounded since I do display quite a few things that are/ could be symptoms of ADD, however their basis was probably incorrect and I don't have ADD as far as I'm aware.

Oh, and some sort of anxiety disorder, but that is less (see: not at all) to do with traits I exhibit and more to do with someone imposing their own disorder on me xD


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

I've asked from myself If I was a bi-polar. I think I'm... but only a little bit. Not that intense thingy.
The reason why anybody else haven't asked this - I'm pretty good at hiding. At hiding my feelings, despair(s), depression(s).. at hiding my inner-self. Well... not expert really... but almost.


----------



## tallenglishgirl (Jul 14, 2010)

*Ocd*

OCD all the time.
I have a few Aspi traits too but I hide those.


----------



## WickedWitch (Jul 7, 2010)

I've been officially diagnosed with Asperger's, ADHD, and "giftedness," which is _not a flaw_. :angry: Other people think I have OCD because I'm "so perfect at everything", or that I have some kind of freak disease that transformed me into an unemotional, introverted hermit. :tongue:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I've got quite a list here. Mental retardation, antisocial, bipolar, antisocial, schizoid, schiotypical, and ADD.
People seem to love to try and find justifications as to what is wrong with me.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

*Today someone suggested to me that I should take sedatives

xD

I would if I could!*


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Did I mention paranoid?

@Danse Macabre: hug.


----------



## GrannyWeatherwax (Jun 8, 2010)

Asperger's and eating disorders. :dry:
Some other stuff too, but in those cases they have been right, unfortunately 

And, of course, every alternative medicine-diagnosis there ever was, scince I have a couple of chronic disorders and some of my mom's friends are very much into the healing powers of nature... :tongue:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I generally wear a mask in public so I have never been directly accused of anything. Although if I did it would probably be.

-Asperger's Syndrome.
- Narcissistic Personality Disorder.
- ADD.
- OCD.
- Possibly Love Shyness.


----------



## EverxAfterxEver (Jul 6, 2010)

I've just gotten ADD and OCD from people, but I've never been like ~tested or anything.


Whenever I tell my mom I think I might have OCD she refuses it and laughs it off... and then gets all concerned when I organize the check out desk at a store while she's checking out lol


----------



## Guiltyuntilproven (Jul 16, 2010)

ADD. All the time. (it's not true)


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been called a sociopath a time or two. I've had the narcissism claim thrown my way. It's not a mental disorder, but I've had someone believe, that I was genuinely possessed... I've actually been diagnosed with social phobia, so far. I've only had one preliminary evaluation, so we'll see what else actually comes up.


----------



## SuperunknownVortex (Dec 4, 2009)

'Insane', i.e. ADHD.


----------



## MissxRae (Jan 6, 2010)

AD(H)D
Bipolar Disorder
Borderline Personality


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

NPD, ADHD, and Paranoia are people's favorite to use on me.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

EDNOS, ADHD, narcissism, depression, schizoid personality disorder, borderline personality disorder, bipolar disorder...

Can you tell I have a slight case of hypochondriasis?


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

Wel, i've been accused of :
-OCD
-Depression
-ADHD
-A multitude of compuslion disorders
-Rage disorders
-Psychopathy
-Egotism.
the list goes on.....

Some of these may actually be right, i wouldnt know.
People say i'm weird but they cant explain it, but when i try to look up what they're on about i'm called a hypochondriac. ¬_¬


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

ADHD - They said it's so because I'm attracted to shiny things and I'm very curious and I ask alot of questions.
Agoraphobia & social anxiety disorder - I refuse to go outside or be with people


----------



## bubbly00 (Jan 11, 2010)

ADD/ADHD

got diagnosed recently officially so i guess they were right. Ive been living with a disorder my whole life and i didn't even know it!!:tongue:


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

*Hehe. I think I'm OCD. Having fridges perfectly packed full ad in order makes me happy and calm. So does having the paper stock area at work neat and all stocked up. And everything clean. Otherwise I HAVE TO CLEAN IT I DON'T CARE WHAT YOU SAY IT HAS TO BE CLEANED

Also. Apparently Im now officially bipolar. Epic win. Not *


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

I forgot agoraphobia. I wouldn't leave the house for weeks/months at a time. I also used to be scared to open the door if someone knocked. I would literally run and hide. But, I had my reasons. 

And if it counts, I get accused of vampirism all the damn time. Yes, I'm a creature of the night, but not that kind.


----------

